# safari "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page http://forums.ma"



## magicmimi (27 Janvier 2007)

Sur n'importe qu'elle site ou forum  :


Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3837073#post3837073 car la connexion au serveur forums.macg.co a échoué.


sur firefox ca marche ! j'ai fait vérifier les autorisation rien  de plus.


J'EUX MON SAFARI OU JE ME ROULE PAR TERRE !

JEAN-MI


----------



## katelijn (27 Janvier 2007)

- Il  ne suffit pas de v&#233;rifier les autorisations, faut les r&#233;parer.
- Red&#233;marrer
- Vider le cache
- R&#233;initialiser (attention aux mots de passe !)
- Essayer sur un autre session

Et pour faire plaisir a Ed tu vires la plist. 

Edit: Bon!, j'ai pas cliquer sur ton lien ...  tu avais toutes les solutions !


----------



## magicmimi (30 Août 2007)

bonjour

et que faire pour sauvegarder les mots de passes (les cookies) avant de faire "Réinitialise" pour ne pas les perdres. ?

question subsidiaire :
la version 3.0.3 de safari est forcément en anglais ?
depuis que je l'ai installé c'est en anglais ! j'ai pas téléchargé au bon endroit ?

jm


----------



## ntx (30 Août 2007)

magicmimi a dit:


> bonjour
> question subsidiaire :
> la version 3.0.3 de safari est forcément en anglais ?


Oui :rateau:


----------



## Kukana (30 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Oui :rateau:



pas tout a fait 

on peut installer un patch qui met safari en français

dispo ici

pour l'installer suivre les indications si dessous

Control-clic sur le patch, afficher le contenu du paquet, dans le dossier Contents/Resources il y a French.lproj & il faut le glisser sur le bureau
Tu quitte Safari, Pomme+I sur l'icone de Safari, et à partir de l'onglet Langues ajoutez le dossier French.lproj, que tu as mis sur le bureau


voili voulou


----------



## ntx (30 Août 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> pas tout a fait
> on peut installer un patch qui met safari en français


Sauf que légalement il est interdit de modifier une application sans y avoir le droit :rateau:


----------



## Kukana (30 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Sauf que l&#233;galement il est interdit de modifier une application sans y avoir le droit :rateau:



on n'est pas obliger de le savoir mmmmhhhhh 

et je sais pas si c'est vraiment ill&#233;gal


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2007)

bien s&#251;r que c'est ill&#233;gal

Seuls cas o&#249; c'est l&#233;gal: si la licence le permet sp&#233;cifiquement , ou si accord des d&#233;tenteurs des droits.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2007)

Je trouve qu'on vire un peu  trop à la paranoïa et que ça "flique" pour pas grand chose.

Les patchs pour modifier Safari ou iTunes (comme je l'ai lu aujourd'hui dans un autre fil) il y en a plein les fils de Mac Generation, plein le web, des sites sont consacrés à cela.

Alors on ne va pas brandir le bâton pour un fichier .plist ou un dossier french.lproj ajouté, qui plus est, par une procédure prévue par Apple.

Il n'y a aucune protection qui est détournée, tout cela est possible grâce à OS X, c'est une utilisation normale du système.

Il faudrait qu'on arrête un peu de se prendre le choux à la place des avocats de Cupertino.

C'moon.


----------



## Kukana (30 Août 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je trouve qu'on vire un peu  trop à la paranoïa et que ça "flique" pour pas grand chose.
> 
> Les patchs pour modifier Safari ou iTunes (comme je l'ai lu aujourd'hui dans un autre fil) il y en a plein les fils de Mac Generation, plein le web, des sites sont consacrés à cela.
> 
> ...



effectivement tout ce fait sous os X donc comme moonwalker je ne pense pas que sa  apple plus que ça et que sa soit dérangeant pour la morale. 

un patch iTunes puis-je en savoir un peu plus ? mici


----------

